# Petronius 10/12



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

Left out at Boggy Point, Orange Beach, AL, early Saturday morning. Took a couple of Navy pilots from NAS with us for an overnight trip (total of 6 aboard). Ran into a couple of grassy spots and caught a total of 15 Mahi. Lost one Wahoo. Caught a few Red snapper on the way out; nothing much, just 15-19 pounders; 13 lb Gray. Stopped at a couple of rigs (2-300 ft of water) and caught 2 Barracuda; one short AJ, and a 35 lb keeper. Arrived a Petronius hour or so before dark. Trolled with no luck, then started jigging for blackfin and yellowfin after dark. Caught 14 Blackfin (lost as many as we caught) and stopped fishing around 10:30 due to shortage of ice. Started back in slowly, fished a couple of spots with no luck (just a few Mingos). All in all, a great trip with plenty of fish and great company. Looking forward to next trip. Thanks, Jon1 and Jon2, for tagging along and being awesome company and great sports. Would love to have you again. Wayne, Lisa, Donnie, and Andrea


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice!!! That's a lot of meat!


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

with that many BF, you shoulda tried turning some of them into YF.
still sounds like a great day in all


----------



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

*B/F to Y/F*

Wish we could have but we were getting low on ice (stopped fishing at 10:30), didn't want to risk what we had. I figured 250 lbs would have been enough, I'll know next time. Any way, pan seared some of the B/F and it was some fine eating. Thx.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Wayne,

Nice job on the fine box of fish. Too bad you had to fight such rough seas to fill your fishbox! It was a great time to be on the water for sure.


----------

